# Testmasters FE Exam Material



## tedtqv (Jan 17, 2011)

Testmasters FE review material for sale.

Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.

TestMasters Prep Manual, Class Problems w/ Solutions and Workshop Problems w/ Solutions (both my detailed solutions and the class solutions), Mock Exams. These are not bootleg copies. These are from my class. I worked hundreds of problems and have the detailed solutions. The first time I worked them I did not skip any steps and as I re-worked them I tried to do it as if I was taking the test.

FEES from TestMasters is $495 for each the review course and workshops or $990

I will sell for $250.00


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Jan 19, 2011)

tedtqv said:


> Testmasters FE review material for sale.
> Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.
> 
> TestMasters Prep Manual, Class Problems w/ Solutions and Workshop Problems w/ Solutions (both my detailed solutions and the class solutions), Mock Exams. These are not bootleg copies. These are from my class. I worked hundreds of problems and have the detailed solutions. The first time I worked them I did not skip any steps and as I re-worked them I tried to do it as if I was taking the test.
> ...


You signed a contract with Testmasters that you would not sell your material.

They have people that watch for this - they will probably be making contact with you shortly - this is a no no and they will ask for their licensed items back.

The reason you are selling these items is that Testmasters works and you passed the exam, consider that money well spent.

- My suggestion, reply that items are no longer for sale asap - honor your contract.....


----------

